# Bild in der Adressleiste?



## Nycon (25. Juni 2001)

Hi,

ich weiß zwar nich genau ob das hierhin gehört aber wie bekommt man nen Bild in die Adressleiste des Browsers (wie hier bei http://www.tutorials.de)?


----------



## drash (25. Juni 2001)

geh mal auf http://www.favicon.de dort wird dir alles erklärt


----------



## Psyclic (27. Juni 2001)

http://www.favicon.com da gibts nen editor und du kannst dir das bils später zusenden lassen


----------



## drash (28. Juni 2001)

@rene
link ist falsch eingetragen, könnntest du das vielleicht noch korrigieren??


----------

